# Veteran Day 2014



## H2H1 (Nov 11, 2014)

TO ALL THE VETERANS ON THIS FORUM, I LIKE TO WELCOME YOU HOME. The price we paid can never be repaid, but we have each other, a band of brothers, who will stick together and help one another. WELCOME .


----------



## wildcatervin (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks H2H1,have been retired from the army now for 39 years and it sort of feels like just yesterday.Thanks again to those who have served and still are.


----------

